

Ask HN: Best tools for standing coding - chrislloyd

I've coding standing up for about a week now and am really enjoying it. It was hard at first, but my body is getting the hang of it. I'm just using a wooden box on my desk to prop up my monitor and the Art of Computer Programming to prop up my keyboard (motivation finish it?).<p>They look kind of crappy. Are there any stands, desks or contraptions of some description that you recommend for coding standing up?
======
robert_mygengo
IKEA Fredrik is probably the cheapest way to get a good, sturdy standing desk.
Adjusting the height is a bit fiddly (so no changing from sitting to standing
on the fly), but it's way cheaper than the specialist alternatives.

<http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/60111123>

------
cpr
I love the variable-height desks from Biomorph, but they're rather expensive
new, so I buy them used.

E.g., I've got a few of these various places:

<http://biomorph.com/1-888-302-DESK/personal/overview.html>

with the maple plywood material, for around $500-ish. Excellent quality,
though hard to find used.

------
cianestro
I've owned this table set for going on 2 years. Cheap price tag, easily
adjusted for height, perfect for holding language manuals, durable, and is
easy on the eyes. I would recommend getting a full glass top.

<http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/S89871071>

------
Mankhool
I've got several of the sit/stand desks where I work. Like the Biormorph, but
one surface. There are several manufacturers of these kinds of legs (Steelcase
and Linak). Check your nearest large town's office furniture retailers to see
if they have a used department - that and auctions of office furniture.

------
pmiller2
>the Art of Computer Programming to prop up my keyboard

Blasphemy! :)

~~~
ScottWhigham
Upvoted this thread just for that comment :)

------
imp
I've got a makeshift standing desk like that also. My plan is to replace the
boxes and books with small shelves made of plywood. Shouldn't be to hard and
will only cost a few bucks.

